# HK P30 or Baby Eagle 9mm?



## ZX14 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in the market for a polymer 9mm host for my Tirant 9, and I've narrowed it down to a P30 or a Baby Eagle. I already have a 92A1, so I'm not interested in a steel frame. I like the trigger on a DA/SA, so I am leaning toward a hammer rather than striker fired. Lastly, I want it to have a safety (just a personal requirement). These 2 seem to fit the bill, but I don't have any experience with either one. Has anyone ever shot both of these?

Here are some things I have found out -
1) a new Baby Eagle is about $150+ less than the P30
2) HK parts are a lot easier to find...specifically, threaded barrels. I can find a new HK P30 1/2x28 threaded barrel. The Baby Eagle would have to be threaded. Other HK parts are also easier to find.
3) The Baby Eagle comes in 3 sizes...full size (4.52), semi-compact (3.93), and compact (3.64)

I have heard that they are both fine guns. What are your thoughts? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Go with the HK P30 hands down an accurate and dependable weapon. More after market parts to fine tune it to your liking.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

HK all the way.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would definitely go with the HK. Not that the DE isn't a fine weapon, but b/c like already stated, the HK is better for modification with more available parts, plus, for me, I don't like the set up of the DE. I don't like slide mounted safties for one, and it just looks to be a little more cumbersome than the HK. I have not shot the HK, but I have held the P30, and it fits like it was custom made for my hand. Superb weapon!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Both are fine handguns and have great pedigrees...







The HK is highly regarded and pricey.







The Baby Eagle is a mini version of the iconic "big gun" by Magnum Research... again, kinda pricey.

Or.....








You could look into the CZ P-09 which is almost half the price of HK and has all the quality... and be left with a LOT of $$$ left over for ammo/range time. The CZ is similar in design to the others and comes with the option of being a decocker model or safety model with a quick switch (both included)... and comes with the improved Omega Trigger system. High mag count and great ergos (design) makes this one of the best DA/SA polymer guns on the market. Worth checking out if you haven't seen or held a CZ P-09 or it's little brother, the P-07. I own many brands of firearms (Sigs, Berettas, Ruger, Kahr, CZ....etc) and I'd be hard pressed to find any one that shoots more accurately and is more durable than my CZ (as all are high quality guns), and some cost me twice as much too! It's the best kept secret in firearms imo... but gains popularity year after year as more are introduced to the brand. Even if price were a non-issue, CZ's would still be in high demand.







Available with threaded barrels...







...and a great looking OD Green color, if your into that kind of thing... like me.

With the others, I really think your paying more for the name. I've shot both and like both... but it's hard to beat a CZ due to it's quality to price factor.... but if you have your heart set on a particular gun, get what has the most appeal to YOU and is available in your area.

Best of luck and make sure you let us know what you end up with.


----------



## ZX14 (Mar 18, 2014)

TAPnRACK - thanks for the feedback. I've been eyeing CZ lately. Haven't seen the P09, but I like the 75 & SP01. I'll have to check out the P09.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No problem... seemed to fit your criteria and figured it would be a viable option.


----------



## ZX14 (Mar 18, 2014)

TAPnRACK...followed your advice. Bought a factory new CZ P07. It came with an extended barrel ready to thread and night sights. Paid only $435 plus shipping. It will go off to Adco as soon as I put a couple rounds through it. Thanks for the info. Do you know if a P09 mag will fit a P07?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It should... it will stick out of the magwell a bit though.

Congrats on your new CZ, i'm sure your going to love it. Make sure you do a little update or review after spending some range time with it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - you made an excellent choice

My P09 Duty - carrys 19 + 1 










My P07 Duty










It's not unusual for family members to raid my gun safe & I don't mind - I gave my P07 to my grandson & missed it so much - I bought myself another one :smt033

I've shot the pants off both of these guns.

I shot the P09 Duty in competition a few weeks ago -

Great accurate / reliable guns both of them

No problems of any kind in thousands of rounds.


----------

